
Bitcoin is getting its own Unicode symbol - aritraghosh007
http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/03/bitcoin-is-getting-its-own-unicode-symbol/
======
aritraghosh007
Here is the document on the proposal :
[http://www.unicode.org/L2/L2015/15229-bitcoin-
sign.pdf](http://www.unicode.org/L2/L2015/15229-bitcoin-sign.pdf)

